# Mobile/PDA mode for vBulletin



## wkomorow

Is there a mobile or predominant text mode for vBulletin? I find myself using my PDA more than my computer when at home and was wondering if vBulletin has a specific configuration or URL that provides a text based mode. I have turned off avatars, etc. in the user CP.

Thanks


----------



## n8dagr8

I have wondered the same thing. On vacation I use my PDA to see what all is going on (how sad is that).


----------



## Chris Blount

You should be able to use the archive pages for viewing on a pda. Be sure to click on the "PDA" link on the top right corner of the page:

http://www.dbstalk.com/archive/index.php/

P.S. Sorry about the delay in responding to this thread.


----------



## DonLandis

That's much better, Chris. Now how about a link to that from the main page, located in the upper left corner so it shows up in the first viewing of a small PDA screen. 

OK, I just set up a favorite for that PDA link and it works good enough but why doesn't that page plant a cookie so I don't need to log in each time? Maybe you can work on that. 

What do you think N8?


Never mind, I figured out what I was doing wrong. The trick is you have to log in to the main page first, then remember me checked and then next time you log in to the PDA it will remember the cookie for the login.


----------



## Chris Blount

Hey guys. Feel like being a beta tester? Try this on for size. I've installed a "style" specifically designed for PDA's. The style is selectable through the dropdown box at the bottom of the page on the left side. It's called "DBSTalk Mobile"

This new style enables you to reply to posts and private messages. You can also login. It looks pretty cool and might work well for you.

Please try it out and let me know what you think.

The only problem I see right now is that it is not compatible with our home page so you get a blank screen. The way around it is to just go directly to http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php


----------



## wkomorow

Hi Chris. I didn't mean for you to do extra work. It works fine. The only issue is the amount of real estate that the user info takes up on the left while reading posts. The post column itself takes up only about 10 characters. Thanks so much for this. It works great for quick checking of posts.


----------



## Chris Blount

wkomorow said:


> Hi Chris. I didn't mean for you to do extra work. It works fine. The only issue is the amount of real estate that the user info takes up on the left while reading posts. The post column itself takes up only about 10 characters. Thanks so much for this. It works great for quick checking of posts.


OK, the thread design should look much better. I cleaned it all up.

It was really no problem and I hope it helps you out.


----------



## wkomorow

It is perfect - very readable and fast-loading.. Again thanks.


----------



## wkomorow

Chris - you would not believe how good the display is. The edit post button disappeared. No big deal. Thanks again.


----------



## Chris Blount

wkomorow said:


> Chris - you would not believe how good the display is. The edit post button disappeared. No big deal. Thanks again.


Edit post link is back!


----------



## Chris Blount

OK, like I posted on the home page, we have added a new "skin" to the DBSTalk style library called "DBSTalk Mobile". Simply set a bookmark on your PDA to http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?styleid=28. You may also set a bookmark to our home page forum using http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=75&styleid=28. There is a link there that will take you to the main forums.

From what I can tell, the new style works well but needs more tweaking. Please post any suggestions here.

Thanks!


----------



## Nick

Thanks, Chris

Now I have a real reason to get a PDA, other than (not then) being weary of schlepping a 6 lb* notebook around. Chris, you are a lifesaver and you may well be a freakin' genius, but I'm not sure about that part. Anyway, I'm going to nominate you for a _noble_ prize for this new service. :grin:

*plus case, CD's, DVD's, external floppy, assorted dongles, dingles & dangles, and a six-week old tuna salad sammich.  :eek2:


----------



## JohnGfun

Hey Chris...you know how unread posts are bold...Can you have the PDA version do that as well?


----------



## Chris Blount

DonLandis said:


> That's much better, Chris. Now how about a link to that from the main page, located in the upper left corner so it shows up in the first viewing of a small PDA screen.


Don,

I've posted a link at the top of the home page and on the forum pages. Hope this helps.


----------



## ladderless

Thank you for making this accessible on my PDA.

One issue comes up- When I went to view the mobile setting on my desktop, it worked well, but the next time I went to www.dbstalk.com, I came up with a blank screen. The only way I could get back was to go to http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php and navigate back to the home page.

It is a duplicatable problem. Any ideas as to why that happens?


----------



## n8dagr8

ladderless said:


> Thank you for making this accessible on my PDA.
> 
> One issue comes up- When I went to view the mobile setting on my desktop, it worked well, but the next time I went to www.dbstalk.com, I came up with a blank screen. The only way I could get back was to go to http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php and navigate back to the home page.
> 
> It is a duplicatable problem. Any ideas as to why that happens?


I had it do that, too, on my desktop but it didn't do it on my PDA. Everything looks good to me Chris, thanks! :joy:


----------



## Chris Blount

ladderless said:


> Thank you for making this accessible on my PDA.
> 
> One issue comes up- When I went to view the mobile setting on my desktop, it worked well, but the next time I went to www.dbstalk.com, I came up with a blank screen. The only way I could get back was to go to http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php and navigate back to the home page.
> 
> It is a duplicatable problem. Any ideas as to why that happens?


Yes, I know what the problem is but haven't had a chance to fix it.

EDIT: You shouldn't get a blank page any more.


----------



## Chris Blount

JohnGfun said:


> Hey Chris...you know how unread posts are bold...Can you have the PDA version do that as well?


That is quite possible. I will look into that.


----------



## Rob Glasser

This rocks for viewing content now on my Blackberry. Now what would be really cool would be for you to have 2 theme preferences and when you get e-mail notifications for subscribed threads have links to both themes. This way if I read it on my desktop I can get the full theme, and if I read the e-mail on my Blackberry I can click on the mobile theme version. 

Thanks


----------



## Chris Blount

robglasser said:


> This rocks for viewing content now on my Blackberry. Now what would be really cool would be for you to have 2 theme preferences and when you get e-mail notifications for subscribed threads have links to both themes. This way if I read it on my desktop I can get the full theme, and if I read the e-mail on my Blackberry I can click on the mobile theme version.
> 
> Thanks


Excellent idea! I've made the necessary changes. Please let me know if it works for you.


----------



## Rob Glasser

Works great, read and replying via my BlackBerry.


----------



## wkomorow

Chris, thanks for making this work. It's amazing. Do you mind if I add dbstalk to lists of mobile-friendly sites? You may want to remove the preview button from the message creation screen - when you press it it previews but then deletes what you have written. You get a warning that you are submitting a blank message.


----------



## Chris Blount

wkomorow said:


> Chris, thanks for making this work. It's amazing. Do you mind if I add dbstalk to lists of mobile-friendly sites? You may want to remove the preview button from the message creation screen - when you press it it previews but then deletes what you have written. You get a warning that you are submitting a blank message.


Yes, you can submit DBSTalk to the list. Thanks

I've removed the preview button for now. I'm going to see if I can fix it.


----------



## Nick

How about a listing of HH devices that work with this vB/DBStalk configuration.
I don't have a PDA yet, but I'm looking to replace 7 lbs of notebook with 7 ozs of T-Mobile's Sidekick II or other suitable wireless phone/pda product.

What are you currently using and what are your recommendations?


----------



## JohnGfun

Dell Axim X50 /w WIFI...Great reliability, Fast, great size, and not to pricy! It doesn't have phone capability like you mentioned, but it is great for just a PDA.


----------



## DonLandis

Nick- Today I find the Treo 650 and the IPAQ6315 to be the best in all around use. For me, it would be a choice between these two if I had to decide now. Personally, I thought the Sidekick sucked for the cost and features. I own the IPAQ 6315 and have played a bit with the TREO 650. The Treo has a smaller screen but a much better camera than the IPAQ. The IPAQ6315 has had some bad starts with T-Mobile but their latest firmware upgrade that came out a couple of months ago fixed nearly all the problems that remained. Both have the tiny button keyboard but the Treo has it fixed and the IPAQ is an optional clip-on. ( I like the optional as I don't use it.  ) With the IPAQ, an onscreen popup keyboard is what I prefer and with the larger screen it doesn't use up all your desktop as it would with the Treo. 
One also needs to decide what phone service he likes. I like T-Mobile for it's features but I am not so pleased with the reliability/performance. I had Cingular before and it was just a tad better on reliability but far fewer features than T-Mobile package. All thinks considered, my monthly bill for laptop GPRS Sierra card, IPAQ6315 and my wife's phone service is about 50% less than what I was paying for Cingular and Cingular couldn't give me GPRS internet connection service. In November I will be with T-Mobile for a year contract so that will be when I revisit what's happening at that time.


----------



## wkomorow

Nick,

I use a Palm tungsten c , which I love. It is only a PDA - no phone. I use it for my todo list, calendar, and to check email or quickly connect to the Web between meetings. On weekends, I use it to quickly check e-mail or the web - weather, news , and now this site. Unlike my laptop, it is instant on and connect.. However,if I have a lot of e-mail to write or serious web to do, I fire up the laptop. I don't what to give you the impression that these devices can replace a computer, they are simply a nice supplement. We have a number of hotspots in the area, and it is very convenient while waiting to pull the PDA out and catch up on things. The tungsten runs about four hundred...


----------



## Rob Glasser

I'm using a Blackberry 7100g, which is incredible for messaging, it's browser isn't the greatest, but it's functional. I'll tell you though it's great having your work, personal, and gmail e-mail all get delivered to your phone, in the case of corporate e-mail it's almost instantly, and then being able to just click on a link and have it open it. It's a great business tool, doesn't have all the bells and whistles of a Windows PocketPC based system, but it's very stable. Also, no camera.


----------



## Steve Mehs

My iPaq is one of the best things I've purchased. Complete mobility. It's my MP3 player, my GPS, Mobil internet device and when I have a wifi connection, my Mobil XM Satellite Radio.


----------



## DonLandis

_"I don't what to give you the impression that these devices can replace a computer, they are simply a nice supplement."_

So true! Great for on the go but back at the hotel room use the laptop, in flight, much better than a laptop. Like Steve, I have a couple of hours of MP3 music and a half dozen movies compressed to watch. The sound is incredible with full sealing headphones. I carry 3 Gigs of SD memory stuff with me all the time in my PDA case.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I have a Treo 650 and love it, its a phone, web browser, mp3 player, Camera, Video Camera, movie player, it allows me to Telenet into my servers via SSH, I can listen to live Internet radio and more.

Now no matter where I am I can cruise the Internet on the phone and imediately fix and problems that pop up, I can also use the High Speed INternet Connection from the phone on my laptop via a bluetooth connection.

This thing is like a swiss army knife.

You will still need a laptop for somethings but this lets me do 70% of my work without ever touching a computer.


----------



## n8dagr8

I use (am using) a HP iPAQ h6315 - phone(GSM)/GPRS/bluetooth/Wifi(b) 

I just got it unlocked, too, so it works with any carrier that uses GSM.


----------



## DonLandis

N8- Why did you need to unlock the IPAQ? Are you switching to a "better" carrier than T-Mobile? If so, what have you selected? All things considered-i.e. unlimited GPRS, wifi T-zones and 1000 anywhere minutes for $79.95 + $5 for unlimited T-Mobile to T-mobile phone, what better deals are there? I'm always shopping!


----------



## n8dagr8

DonLandis said:


> N8- Why did you need to unlock the IPAQ? Are you switching to a "better" carrier than T-Mobile? If so, what have you selected? All things considered-i.e. unlimited GPRS, wifi T-zones and 1000 anywhere minutes for $79.95 + $5 for unlimited T-Mobile to T-mobile phone, what better deals are there? I'm always shopping!


Nah, I'm sticking w/ T-Mobile. They have the best plan for me, too. I'm planning on visiting my brother in europe. I can get a smartcard there and use it in my phone for cheaper than $1/min or whatever they charge plus you get free incoming calls with that and I believe free text messaging (I'm still looking at the different plans). Also, it makes the phone worth a little more at resale.

You know they have a 000 instead of 00 to make international calls that routes itself through the internet so that the calls are a lot cheaper. Sometime I feel like I live in the richest cave on the planet (the US that is).


----------



## deraz

Computer guys - is this a good deal?

http://store.palmone.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1998074

Thanks for any help!


----------



## wkomorow

It's a good price, I just purchased a new one at work for 399; the price has since come down to 349. The person who has it likes it -- especially, the ability to change the view from vertical to horizontal and the size of the display screen. Things to consider: how blemished is blemished, also do you want to have a Palm with a wireless card instead of built in wireless. The card sticks out a bit. It is easy to set up and is included in the price, but I am worried that it might be damaged. One minor problem with this palm is that it does not use a cradle per se, but a really odd cable that is difficult to fit into the Palm.



deraz said:


> Computer guys - is this a good deal?
> 
> http://store.palmone.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1998074
> 
> Thanks for any help!


----------



## deraz

Wk,

The new, non blemished palm is $349.

What do you think about this Dell Axim X50 520 MHz for $339:

http://configure.us.dell.com/dellst...p_orig_cs=6099&oc=x50520&link_number=17967581


----------



## wkomorow

Sorry, I have always used Palms, so I am not really familiar with non-Palm models. I have a C; I have bought Ts for people at work and I have seen/played with a treo. They are all nice depending on your need. My major objection to the Ts are the fact that they require a network card that sticks out and I am afraid that it will get broken.


----------



## deraz

Just got the dell by fedex... On it now... This is the first site I went to. Now if I could just figure out how to use this thing, it is my 1st pda.


----------



## BobaBird

How are unread messages tracked if you read threads alternating between your home PC and a mobile device? Does the site keep track for me? Or is it in the cookie on my machine meaning I would be re-reading messages new to the device but not new to me?

Dell has some very good deals right now on the Axim X50 and X50v. 15% off just the X50v, or 30% off a X50v/extra battery/extended warranty bundle that is actually $6 _less_ than just the X50v.


----------



## BobaBird

I just put up a new Echostar Knowledge Base main menu page for mobile users. See http://ekb.dbstalk.com/pda.htm. No graphics, no frames, no "about the site," just the main menu categories. Does this fit your screens? Is it too minimal?

The "equipment" menu is 2 columns; if that is troublesome it can easily be made just one. The rest of the EKB is untouched, the receiver chart is just as wide and the big channel chart is just as long as ever.


----------



## wkomorow

BobaBird said:


> I just put up a new Echostar Knowledge Base main menu page for mobile users. See http://ekb.dbstalk.com/pda.htm. No graphics, no frames, no "about the site," just the main menu categories. Does this fit your screens? Is it too minimal?
> 
> The "equipment" menu is 2 columns; if that is troublesome it can easily be made just one. The rest of the EKB is untouched, the receiver chart is just as wide and the big channel chart is just as long as ever.


The initial pages fit fine. The double column for the equipment page is more problematic. Is it interesting that in Web Design you are taught that you should never scroll a page up or down, everything should fit using the width to provide more space, but in the mobile world, up and down scrolls are a lot easier than left to right.


----------

